# Turkey Extermination-House Bill 0342: Wild Turkey Management



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My own representative, Rhonda Menlove, has written a wild turkey extermination bill. The idea of the bill is to allow private landowners to kill wild turkeys on sight if the turkeys set foot on their land. This could easily spell the end of one of the most successful game recovery efforts that has ever taken place in Utah. 
Here is the bill:
http://le.utah.gov/~2013/bills/hbillint/HB0342.htm

Rhonda said to call her if you are interested in the bill that is designed to exterminate the wild turkey population. Representative Menlove's phone number is 435-760-2618. Her e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Turkey Extermination-House Bill 0342: Wild Turkey Manage*

Wow. She's my rep too. I think we should all pay her a phone call--or email. Nothing radical, just stating our concerns.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Turkey Extermination-House Bill 0342: Wild Turkey Manage*

Common sense prevailed. The proposal has now changed to having a fall hunt to go along with the spring hunt. Much better.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Turkey Extermination-House Bill 0342: Wild Turkey Manage*

I attended the Legislative Committee meeting this morning concerning HB342. The substitute billed was voted on and passed, which is relatively good when compared to the original bill that was introduced. We will see where it goes from here. I have a feeling it won't be resolved by the end of session, but it's at the top of the DWR's list, so measures will be taken to address the issue of "nuisance" birds.


----------

